# Gestion nom de domaine avec site chez Orange



## GraphiqueDesign (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à vous.

... L'un de vous aurait-il ses pages web hébergées sur son espace perso Orange mais avec un nom de domaine en .com ou en .fr pris chez un prestaire du type gandi.net ou autre ???

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## gebruik (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,


J'ai eu le cas à plusieurs reprise : il te suffit d'acheter un nom de domaine chez n'importe quel hébergeur et de faire la redirection sur l'URL de ton espace perso Orange.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (28 Janvier 2008)

gebruik a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> J'ai eu le cas à plusieurs reprise : il te suffit d'acheter un nom de domaine chez n'importe quel hébergeur et de faire la redirection sur l'URL de ton espace perso Orange.



... oui et non.
... Internet Orange ne gérant pas les DNS, le fournisseur de domaine va créer une redirection par englobage de mon site dans une frame. Et là, ça devient délicat, voire impossible pour le référencement. 

... Maintenant, pour pallier à cela, il existe une solution (dixit Orange):

*"Or vous disposez d'un type d'adresse qui va éviter ce type de problème.
Afin que la redirection de votre domaine soit correctement effectuée, vous devez impérativement déclarer l'adresse de votre site sous la forme http://nomdusite.perso.orange.fr et non pas sous la forme http://perso.orange.fr/nomdusite."*

... Et moi je demande, ça change quoi ???

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## gebruik (28 Janvier 2008)

Et ça sera une redirection : à la saisie de ton URL en .com ou .fr, tu seras redirigé sur ton URL Orange http://nomdusite.perso.orange.fr qui apparaîtra en tant que telle dans la barre d'adresse. Du coup, moins de problèmes pour le référencement.

L'autre solution est de passer par un hébergement mutualisé : les prix sont très raisonnables et ce type d'hébergement sera toujours plus intéressant que celui proposé par Orange, limité en terme de prestations.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2008)

Précision

L'organisme ou la société qui enregistre des noms de domaine n'est pas un "Hébergeur" comme il est dit plus bas par Gebruik mais un "Registrar". Maintenant que de l'hébergement soit proposé, c'est une autre "activité" qui n'est pas systématique et est bien diférente. 

*OVH *par exemple est un _Registrar _(gestion de noms de domaine) et un _Hébergeur _(gère des espaces de stockage)
*Orange *est un _FAI _(fournisseur d'accès) et un _Hébergeur_
*Gandi *est un _Registrar _seulement, à savoir qu'il commence tout juste à proposer quelques solutions d'hébergement qui vont évoluer, et donc devenir par destination à être aussi Hébergeur.
_....etc_


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Précision
> 
> L'organisme ou la société qui enregistre des noms de domaine n'est pas un "Hébergeur" comme il est dit plus bas par Gebruik mais un "Registrar". Maintenant que de l'hébergement soit proposé, c'est une autre "activité" qui n'est pas systématique et est bien diférente.
> 
> ...



... Merci Sindanárië pour ces précisions car souvent c'est la confusion qui règne entre Registrar, hébergeur et autres prestataires. Néanmoins, pour ce qui me concerne, c'est bien le Registrar qui gère la redirection et pour que cela puisse se faire correctement, il me demande les DNS de mon site, or Orange ne fournie pas ce genre d'indication comme je l'ai déjà expliqué ci-dessus. Alors comment cela se passe t'il dans mon cas chez Gandi par exemple, est-ce possible ??? et comment ça se passe avec le référencement ???

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2008)

Prend ton hébergement chez gandi, ils commencent tout juste depuis la semaine dernière à en proposer. T'auras pas à te casser la tête, la gestion du domaine sera totalement transparente.
Ou bien un hébergement chez un autre hébergeur si celui de gandi ne te conviens pas, puis une fois choisis faire le lien entre domaine et serveur par le changement des DNS chez gandi

Pour orange, laisser tomber il n'y a aucun moyen


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour orange, laisser tomber il n'y a aucun moyen



... ça, c'est clair, merci !!!

Cordialement

Michel Wagner


----------

